# Ausschaltverzögerung



## Steve81 (22 August 2007)

Hallo,
ich benötige ein Relais oder einen Optokoppler mit Ausschaltverzögerung, der nicht nachtriggerbar sein soll.

Hauptproblem: 
Es werden 350 bis 1200 schaltspiele pro Minute benötigt und das dauerhaft.

Hab schon einige Kataloge durchsucht aber nichts gefunden.
Ein Vertreter von Phoenix hatte auch nichts für mich.

Möglich ist es mit C1 Baugruppen, aber was aktuelles wäre mir lieber.

Das Teil soll die Doppeltriggerung einer Kamera verhindern.


----------



## edi (22 August 2007)

Hallo,

evtl diese Teil , weiss aber nicht ob " Multifunktion" auch Ausschaltverzögerung beinhaltet..

http://onlineshop.murrelektronik.co...&ID_O_TREE_GROUP=355&BEGIN=1&sLanguage=German


----------



## Steve81 (22 August 2007)

Sieht nicht verkehrt aus.



edi schrieb:


> weiss aber nicht ob " Multifunktion" auch Ausschaltverzögerung beinhaltet..
> http://onlineshop.murrelektronik.co...&ID_O_TREE_GROUP=355&BEGIN=1&sLanguage=German


 
Da werde ich am besten mal direkt bei MURR nachfragen.


----------



## Oberchefe (22 August 2007)

http://www.multicomat.net/de/doc/zeitrelais-zeitwuerfel-impulsformer.pdf

CPF11 könnte in Frage kommen, kann per Schalter konfiguriert werden ob nachtriggerbar oder nicht, Zeiteinstellung per Poti.


----------



## Steve81 (23 August 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> http://www.multicomat.net/de/doc/zeitrelais-zeitwuerfel-impulsformer.pdf
> 
> CPF11 könnte in Frage kommen, kann per Schalter konfiguriert werden ob nachtriggerbar oder nicht, Zeiteinstellung per Poti.


 
Vielen Dank,

ist genau das was ich suche!


----------



## Ralle (23 August 2007)

Sag mal, wie lange soll so ein Teil halten, das machen die doch nicht allzu lange mit oder? 1728000 Schaltspiele am Tag , ui.


----------



## o.s.t. (23 August 2007)

ähm...könnte man nicht mit einem Öffnerkontakt des Ausganges den Triggereingang sperren? Dann brauchts kein Spezialrelais. (OK dafür halt evtl. noch ein Zusatzrelais)

o.s.t.


----------



## Steve81 (23 August 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Sag mal, wie lange soll so ein Teil halten, das machen die doch nicht allzu lange mit oder? 1728000 Schaltspiele am Tag , ui.


 
Na möglichst ewig!

Ein mechanisches Relais kann ich da vergessen, das ist klar, aber ein voll elektronisches müsste doch gehen?

Hab aber ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wie lange die Lebensdauer von so einem Teil wirklich ist.


----------



## Ralle (23 August 2007)

Ja ein elektronisches sollte lang halten, aber ein Relais wird schnell hin sein.


----------



## Oberchefe (23 August 2007)

CPF11 ist ein elektronisches, haben wir schon öfters eingesetzt.


----------

